# Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!



## Sailfisch

Hallo Boardgemeinde!

In den letzten Wochen erreichte mich die Nachricht, daß die Vermarktung von Marlinfilets in Deutschland vorangetrieben werden soll. Wal-Mart und Kaufland sind beteiligt. Im Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland (www.bgfc.de) wird bereits darüber diskutiert. Also habe ich Kontakt zu Jürgen Oeder vom BGFC aufgenommen und eine gemeinsame Emailaktion von Anglerboard und BGFC vorgeschlagen. Jürgen war sofort einverstanden und hat zwei Musteranschreiben an die Geschäftsleitung von Wal-mart und Kaufland ausgearbeitet. Diese Schreiben findet Ihr unten.  

Die Marlinbestände sind weltweit rückläufig und stark gefährdet. Nähere Details könnte Ihr auch den Musteranschreiben entnehmen.
In diesem Jahr konnte die Firma bofrost dazu "überredet" werden, Marlin aus dem Program zu nehmen. 
Wir wollen jetzt versuchen auch Wal-Mart und Kaufland zu überreden! |supergri  Es wäre toll, wenn sich möglichst viele Boardies an der Aktion beteiligen würden. Ihr könnt natürlich gerne auch eigene Anschreiben formulieren.

Hier Adressen und Text für Wal-Mart:

david.wild@wal-mart.com
susanne.mueller@wal-mart.com bis 3. Jan. im Urlaub
andrea.hahn@wal-mart.com 



> Sehr geehrter Herr Wild,
> Sehr geehrte Frau Müller,
> 
> wissen Sie, dass Sie mit Ihrem Fisch-Angebot „Blauer Marlin“ ein ökologisch und ethisch äußerst bedenkliches Produkt vertreiben? Die Handelkette Edeka-Südwest und der Tiefkühl-Spezialist Bofrost haben den Fisch deshalb bereits aus ihrem Angebot gestrichen. Bofrost reagierte auf einen entsprechenden kritischen Artikel in der „Süddeutschen Zeitung“ vom 23. April 2005 mit folgender bundesweit verschickter Pressemitteilung vom 24. April.
> 
> _Straelen (ots) - Mit sofortiger Wirkung nimmt bofrost*, europäischer Marktführer im Direktvertrieb von Tiefkühlspezialitäten und Eiskrem, das "Marlinsteak Jaipur" (Art. 480) aus dem Programm.
> 
> Als Unternehmen, das klar zu seinen umweltbewussten Grundsätzen steht, hat sich bofrost* entschlossen, das Produkt nicht mehr zu vertreiben. Der sorgsame Umgang mit den kostbaren Ressourcen der Meere sowie die bestandserhaltende Fischerei haben für bofrost* höchste Priorität.
> 
> "Wir haben Grund zu der Annahme, dass unsere ethischen Prinzipien bei unserem Produkt Marlinsteak Jaipur möglicherweise nicht vollends erfüllt sind. Zurzeit untersuchen und prüfen wir den Sachverhalt intensiv", so der Leiter der bofrost*Qualitätskontrolle Jörg Jacob.
> 
> bofrost*Pressekontakt:
> Dr. Thomas Stoffmehl
> Tel: 02834 - 707-820
> Mobil: 0160 - 88 07 835_
> Zu dem von Ihnen vertriebenen Blauen Marlin folgende Fakten:
> 
> Die von Ihnen angebotenen Produkte stammen von Jungfischen, die noch nicht abgelaicht und deshalb auch nicht zur Arterhaltung beigetragen haben. (Blaue Marline werden ab etwa 80 kg geschlechtsreif. Quelle: US-Fischereibehörde NOAA Administrative Report LJ-99-11). Allerdings darf nur junger Marlin in den Handel gelangen, weil Fische jenseits der 80-100 kg Kohorte bereits weit über den Grenzwert von 1,0 ppm hinaus mit dem Nervengift Methylquecksilber belastet sind.
> 
> Die von Ihnen angebotenen Fische werden zudem an Haken von so genannten Langleinen gefangen, die über viele Stunden hinweg im Wasser bleiben. Viele der gehakten Marline (aber auch Haie) ersticken dann in einen qualvollen Todeskampf. Wissenschaftlern zufolge sind 47-64% der Blauen Marline bereits tot, wenn die Leinen gehoben werden. (Quelle: Wade Whitelaw: Interactive session for billfish: An update for the year 2000: Present knowledge, current and future research. Working Paper des Standing Committee on Tuna and Billfish, SCTB13/BBRG-1). Dies gilt vor allem für größere Fische. Diese für die Arterhaltung wichtigen Tiere werden damit unsinnig getötet und gehen als nicht verwertbarer „discard“ über Bord.
> 
> An den Haken der Langleinen sterben zudem andere Arten ohne ethisch vertretbaren Grund: Nach einer 2004 in der wissenschaftlichen Zeitschrift 'Ecology Letters' veröffentlichten Studie werden weltweit jedes Jahr an Langleinen 250.000-430.000 Seeschildkröten gefangen. Unzählige dieser zum Teil vom Aussterben bedrohten Tiere ertrinken deshalb ebenfalls als 'unerwünschter Beifang' an den ausgelegten Haken ebenso jämmerlich, wie Hunderttausende Seevögel und Millionen von Haien. Artenschützer empfehlen deshalb, auf Fisch aus der Langleinenfischerei grundsätzlich zu verzichten.
> 
> Falls Sie diese ökologischen und ethischen Argumente noch nicht überzeugt haben sollten, möchte ich sie noch  auf folgenden kommerziellen Aspekt hinweisen: Laut einer am 16.12.05 veröffentlichten Umfrage würden 86 Prozent der europäischen Konsumenten an der Ladentheke Fisch aus nachhaltigen Quellen bevorzugen, wenn dieser entsprechend gekennzeichnet wäre. Zwei von fünf wären sogar bereit, mehr Geld für Öko-Fisch zu zahlen. Dies sind Ergebnisse einer von Greenpeace und dem WWF veröffentlichten Befragung des Londoner Meinungsforschungsinstitutes RSM.
> 
> All diese Punkte sprechen dafür, Baby-Marline in ihrem Element zu belassen. Ich hoffe, Sie sehen das nun auch so. Sollten Sie noch Zweifel haben, dann informieren Sie sich bitte bei Ihrem Mutterhaus in den USA: Dort darf „Blue Marlin“ weder kommerziell gefangen, noch gehandelt werden (mit Ausnahme von Hawaii).
> 
> Über eine Antwort Ihrerseits würde ich mich freuen und verbleibe
> mit freundlichen Grüßen



Nun der Text für Kaufland:

Info@kaufland.de 



> An die
> Geschäftsleitung
> Kaufland Dienstleistung GmbH & Co. KG
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wissen Sie, dass Sie mit Ihrem Fisch-Angebot „Blauer Marlin“ ein ökologisch und ethisch äußerst bedenkliches Produkt vertreiben? Die Handelkette Edeka-Südwest und der Tiefkühl-Spezialist Bofrost haben den Fisch deshalb bereits aus ihrem Angebot gestrichen. Bofrost reagierte auf einen entsprechenden kritischen Artikel in der „Süddeutschen Zeitung“ vom 23. April 2005 mit folgender bundesweit verschickter Pressemitteilung vom 24. April.
> 
> _Straelen (ots) - Mit sofortiger Wirkung nimmt bofrost*, europäischer Marktführer im Direktvertrieb von Tiefkühlspezialitäten und Eiskrem, das "Marlinsteak Jaipur" (Art. 480) aus dem Programm.
> 
> Als Unternehmen, das klar zu seinen umweltbewussten Grundsätzen steht, hat sich bofrost* entschlossen, das Produkt nicht mehr zu vertreiben. Der sorgsame Umgang mit den kostbaren Ressourcen der Meere sowie die bestandserhaltende Fischerei haben für bofrost* höchste Priorität.
> 
> "Wir haben Grund zu der Annahme, dass unsere ethischen Prinzipien bei unserem Produkt Marlinsteak Jaipur möglicherweise nicht vollends erfüllt sind. Zurzeit untersuchen und prüfen wir den Sachverhalt intensiv", so der Leiter der bofrost*Qualitätskontrolle Jörg Jacob.
> 
> bofrost*Pressekontakt:
> Dr. Thomas Stoffmehl
> Tel: 02834 - 707-820
> Mobil: 0160 - 88 07 835_
> 
> Zu dem von Ihnen vertriebenen Blauen Marlin folgende Fakten:
> 
> Die von Ihnen angebotenen Produkte stammen von Jungfischen, die noch nicht abgelaicht und deshalb auch nicht zur Arterhaltung beigetragen haben. (Blaue Marline werden ab etwa 80 kg geschlechtsreif. Quelle: US-Fischereibehörde NOAA Administrative Report LJ-99-11). Allerdings darf nur junger Marlin in den Handel gelangen, weil Fische jenseits der 80-100 kg Kohorte bereits weit über den Grenzwert von 1,0 ppm hinaus mit dem Nervengift Methylquecksilber belastet sind.
> 
> Die von Ihnen angebotenen Fische werden zudem an Haken von so genannten Langleinen gefangen, die über viele Stunden hinweg im Wasser bleiben. Viele der gehakten Marline (aber auch Haie) ersticken dann in einen qualvollen Todeskampf. Wissenschaftlern zufolge sind 47-64% der Blauen Marline bereits tot, wenn die Leinen gehoben werden. (Quelle: Wade Whitelaw: Interactive session for billfish: An update for the year 2000: Present knowledge, current and future research. Working Paper des Standing Committee on Tuna and Billfish, SCTB13/BBRG-1). Dies gilt vor allem für größere Fische. Diese für die Arterhaltung wichtigen Tiere werden damit unsinnig getötet und gehen als nicht verwertbarer „discard“ über Bord.
> 
> An den Haken der Langleinen sterben zudem andere Arten ohne ethisch vertretbaren Grund: Nach einer 2004 in der wissenschaftlichen Zeitschrift 'Ecology Letters' veröffentlichten Studie werden weltweit jedes Jahr an Langleinen 250.000-430.000 Seeschildkröten gefangen. Unzählige dieser zum Teil vom Aussterben bedrohten Tiere ertrinken deshalb ebenfalls als 'unerwünschter Beifang' an den ausgelegten Haken ebenso jämmerlich, wie Hunderttausende Seevögel und Millionen von Haien. Artenschützer empfehlen deshalb, auf Fisch aus der Langleinenfischerei grundsätzlich zu verzichten.
> 
> Falls Sie diese ökologischen und ethischen Argumente noch nicht überzeugt haben sollten, möchte ich sie noch  auf folgenden kommerziellen Aspekt hinweisen: Laut einer am 16.12.05 veröffentlichten Umfrage würden 86 Prozent der europäischen Konsumenten an der Ladentheke Fisch aus nachhaltigen Quellen bevorzugen, wenn dieser entsprechend gekennzeichnet wäre. Zwei von fünf wären sogar bereit, mehr Geld für Öko-Fisch zu zahlen. Dies sind Ergebnisse einer von Greenpeace und dem WWF veröffentlichten Befragung des Londoner Meinungsforschungsinstitutes RSM.
> 
> All diese Punkte sprechen dafür, Baby-Marline in ihrem Element zu belassen. Ich hoffe, Sie sehen das nun auch so. Zumal Sie auf Ihrer Homepage zusichern, „Wir sind uns unserer Verantwortung gegenüber unserer Umwelt bewusst und richten unser unternehmerisches Handeln danach aus.“  Über eine Antwort Ihrerseits würde ich mich freuen und verbleibe
> 
> mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ihr müßt die Texte nur markieren und dann mit Strg C kopieren, um sie dann mit Strg V in die Mail einzufügen.

Ich hoffe auf eine gute Beteiligung!

*Kai Jendrusch *
für das Anglerboard


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Moin Moin , 
beide Mails´sind raus 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## dorschhai

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Die "ärmsten" werden jetzt zugespammt!  Ob die alle im Filter hängen bleiben?


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Auch meine beiden Schreiben sind eben an die entsprechenden Empfänger raus#6 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

#6 Gute Aktion,aber sollten wir nicht bei uns vor der Haustür anfangen?
Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir für einen gewissen Zeitraum der
Dorsch/Kabeljau geschützt wäre.Den gibt es sonst auch bald nicht mehr.
Marlin kommt  bei mir sowiso nicht auf den Tisch.
Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr #h


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

@ Holsteiner,

nur die eigene Haustür reicht halt nicht... 

Edit... 

Sailfish you'll  be supported"

...edit


----------



## FishHunterBLN

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

:r Yep. Bin dabei!:m


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Gute Aktion,aber sollten wir nicht bei uns vor der Haustür anfangen?
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir für einen gewissen Zeitraum der
> Dorsch/Kabeljau geschützt wäre.Den gibt es sonst auch bald nicht mehr.
> Marlin kommt  bei mir sowiso nicht auf den Tisch.
> Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr #h



Hallo Jörg!
Hast sicher recht, Aktionen vor Ort sollten auch nicht unter den Tisch fallen. Hat ja in diese Richtung auch bereits einiges gegeben. Wenn jeder was unternimmt, so sollte was rumkommen.

PS. Mein Avatar zeigt selbstverständlich einen Sailfish! Die sind nicht gefährdet!


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Gute Aktion,aber sollten wir nicht bei uns vor der Haustür anfangen?
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir für einen gewissen Zeitraum der
> Dorsch/Kabeljau geschützt wäre.Den gibt es sonst auch bald nicht mehr.
> Marlin kommt  bei mir sowiso nicht auf den Tisch.
> Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr #h



Jepp - wo er Recht, hat er Recht, der Jörg |good: 

Meine Mails sind auch raus. Tolle Sache, Kai #6 #6 #6


----------



## Norgefahrer

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Solche Aktionen ünterstütze ich doch gerne #6  

Habe beide Mails rausgejagt,Richtung Wal-mart, bzw. Kaufland :m  und hoffe mit meinen Mails etwas zu bewirken. 

Ich hoffe nur,dass die Mails auch gelesen werden,von den Personen


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Bin natürlich dabei #6


----------



## angelschnur

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Habe gleich alle vier angeschrieben !!!
Hoffe es fruchtet !!!


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Bin ich dabei. Werde nach den Feiertagen mailen..
Meine Gattin ist aus allen Wolken gefallen. Ist der Marlin (der Blaue, der Schwarze und der Weiße Marlin) doch der Fisch der sie am stärksten fasziniert. Sie macht natürlich auch mit. 
Ich möchte Euch alle bitten gegen die weitere Dezimierung der Marlinbestände mitzuwirken.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Hab auch an alle vier geschickt !


----------



## Manuel

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Ja , alle haben von mir auch die Mail bekommen.
Hoffen wir das es Wirkung zeigt.:m


----------



## feedex

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Gute Aktion,aber sollten wir nicht bei uns vor der Haustür anfangen?
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir für einen gewissen Zeitraum der
> Dorsch/Kabeljau geschützt wäre.Den gibt es sonst auch bald nicht mehr.
> Marlin kommt bei mir sowiso nicht auf den Tisch.
> Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr #h


 

Dafür muss man an anderer Stelle ansetzen - es dürfte wenig Sinn machen, ALDI, LIDL und Co. mit Protestmails vom Verkauf der Dorsch- oder Kabeljauprodukte abzubringen. Gerade Discounter bauen ihr Fischangebot seit einiger Zeit aus und Dorsch/Kabeljau sind doch die Basis des Angebots!

Zurück zur Sache: Diese Aktion ist gut, ich werde meine Mails gleich an den Mann / die Frau bringen!


----------



## renken.chris

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Mails sind raus 

Wünsche euch allen ein gutes, gesundes, erfolgreiches neues jahr! |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Jau da bin ich doch auch dabei #6#6#6.... Alle 4 haben die Mails bekommen..... Ich hoffe nur, dass sie die Mails auch erhalten. Mit Sicherheit ist das Spam für die..... Filter on ....... 

Ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!!!!


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Ich hab auch grad 4 "Neujahrsgrüsse" verschickt 
Euch auch alles Gute #h


----------



## nightflight34

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Habe die Mails verschickt. Nach den Dorschen soll jetzt die nächsten Großfische plattgemacht werden. Pfui Teufel. Hoffe, unsere Aktion zeigt Wirkung. Allen boardies guten Rutsch und frohes Neues!


----------



## tintenklecks

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Meine beiden mails sind ebenfalls raus.

Hoffentlich mit Erfolg.#6 #6 

Gute Aktion von Dir.#h #h


----------



## dorschhai

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Jetzt mal ehrlich, ohne Euch die Hoffnung nehmen zu wollen, ich selber habe auch die Mails versendet, aber denkt ihr, die kommen bei den zuständigen Leuten an? Die Spamfilter sind doch längst aktiv könnte ich wetten. Und es bringt erst recht nichts, wenn hunderte Mails von einzelnen, kleinen Privatpersonen kommen. Das schaut mitunter sehr unorganisiert aus!


----------



## afischi

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Moin,

Mails sind raus. Mit einem unverfänglichen Betreff ( ich habe *ANFRAGE* geschrieben) könnten die Mails auch durch den Spamfilter kommen.

Allen Boardies alles Gute im neuen Jahr


----------



## dorschhai

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem Vorposting. Leider wurde dieses als Kritik aufgefasst, schade, dass dies so oft der Fall ist. Vielleicht auch "typisch Deutsch"? 
Bitte fasst mein Posting nicht als Kritik auf, sondern eher als Bedenken. Die technische Methoden wie Spamfilter werden sicherlich bekannt sein, und auch Ihr wisst, das die Unternehmen diese Filter einsetzen. Ich möchte die Aktion nicht schlecht machen, im Gegenteil! Ich beteilige mich selbst daran und finde Eure Iniative gut! 
Man muss sich aber auchmal die unterschiedlichen Unternehmensgrößen anschauen (Bofrost - WalMart). 
Wie gesagt, ich bin der Meinung, das es nichts bringt, die Leute mit Mails zuzuballern (das die nicht bei den zuständigen Leuten ankommen ist Realität), man sollte als geschlossene Community auftreten. 

(An die, die schneller tippen als denken: das ist ein persönlicher Vorschlag zu Erweiterung der Aktion. Dieses Posting spiegelt meine Meinung wieder.)

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch einen guten Rutsch in ein erfolgreiches, neues Jahr.


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem Vorposting. Leider wurde dieses als Kritik aufgefasst, schade, dass dies so oft der Fall ist. Vielleicht auch "typisch Deutsch"?
> Bitte fasst mein Posting nicht als Kritik auf, sondern eher als Bedenken. Die technische Methoden wie Spamfilter werden sicherlich bekannt sein, und auch Ihr wisst, das die Unternehmen diese Filter einsetzen. Ich möchte die Aktion nicht schlecht machen, im Gegenteil! Ich beteilige mich selbst daran und finde Eure Iniative gut!
> Man muss sich aber auchmal die unterschiedlichen Unternehmensgrößen anschauen (Bofrost - WalMart).
> Wie gesagt, ich bin der Meinung, das es nichts bringt, die Leute mit Mails zuzuballern (das die nicht bei den zuständigen Leuten ankommen ist Realität), man sollte als geschlossene Community auftreten.
> 
> (An die, die schneller tippen als denken: das ist ein persönlicher Vorschlag zu Erweiterung der Aktion. Dieses Posting spiegelt meine Meinung wieder.)
> 
> In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch einen guten Rutsch in ein erfolgreiches, neues Jahr.




sehr schöner beitrag von dir #6

|kopfkrathabe gar nix gelesen zu KRITIK in irgendeiner Form zu deinem Posting...#c


----------



## davidpil

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Bin auch dabei. Alle 4 Mails sind schon draußen!


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Damit die Sache hier nicht in eine andere Richtung abdriftet. Ich hatte Dorschhai via PN erklärt wie ich sein Posting bewerte. Dabei habe ich das Wort Kritik verwendet, ein Blick ins Lexikon zeigt auch, daß ich damit nicht falsch liege.
Grundsätzlich gibt es gegen Kritik auch nichts einzuwenden, was ich ihm auch gepostet habe. Ich halte es allerdings nach dem Motto: Es gibt nichts gutes, außer man tut es! Wer bessere Ideen hat darf diese gerne umsetzen, alle guten Aktionen werden unterstützt. 
Den Standpunkt: Mails kommen wegen Spamfilter o.ä. eh nicht an, diese Aktion bringt nichts, lasse ich aber nicht geleten. 
1. Baut sich ein öffentlicher druck dadurch auf, daß das vorgehen der Firmen angeprangert wird. 
2. Halte ich es nicht für erwiesen, daß die Mails nicht ankommen.

Damit sollten wir diese Debatte beenden und das Thema nicht weiter zerreden. Keiner wird gezwungen teilzunehmen. Jeder hat die Möglichkeit selbst aktiv zu werden und eigene Aktionen zu starten!


----------



## Fr@nk1

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Hallo,

ich habe auch beide Mail's verschickt #6

Gruß Frank


----------



## mattes

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Hallo Männer u. Mädels!
Beim Marlin stimme ich voll dazu habe mit Juergen Oeder den Kampf gegen Bo-Frost und Aldi durchgestanden. Marlin ist ein Blauwasserfisch wo die Bio-Masse nicht sehr produktiv ist und man die Art sehr schnell ausfischen kann. Beim Dorsch verhält es sich doch ganz anders da spielen ganz viele Faktoren eine Rolle und auch wenn es ihr nicht viele hören wollen ist der Dorschbestand in einer bessseren Lage wie Ende der 80er
Wünsche einen guten Rutsch
Mattes


----------



## Brasilfischer

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Hallo und bom Dia Kai,

wir haben uns entschlossen, Deine Aktion zu unterstützen! Unseren Beitrag *mit aussagekräftigen Bildern* findest Du unter:

http://www.aqua-globe.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=13&Itemid=231

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich die Angler auch einmal als "gschlossene Gemeinschaft" der Öffentlichkeit stellen - andere, (und viel weniger Aktive zählende Vereinigungen!), haben uns in dieser Beziehung immer noch Einiges vorraus! 

*Übrigens: Beide Grossverteiler haben eine Webseite mit einem "Beschwerde-Briefkasten"! Hier lässt sich unser Protest auch posten (reinkopieren)!*

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass die Anglergemeinschaft personell stärker ist, als die stärkste Partei in Deutschland, sollte doch auch auf politischer Ebene vergrösserter Druck möglich sein (z.B. Kormoranplage!)...

Herzlichst brasilfischer René


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				Brasilfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und bom Dia Kai,
> 
> wir haben uns entschlossen, Deine Aktion zu unterstützen! Einen Beitrag mit aussagekräftigen Bildern findest Du unter:
> 
> http://www.aqua-globe.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=13&Itemid=231
> 
> Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich die Angler auch einmal als "gschlossene Gemeinschaft" der Öffentlichkeit stellen - andere, (und viel weniger Aktive zählende Vereinigungen!), haben uns in dieser Beziehung immer noch Einiges vorraus!
> 
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass die Anglergemeinschaft personell stärker ist, als die stärkste Partei in Deutschland, sollte doch auch auf politischer Ebene vergrösserter Druck möglich sein (z.B. Kormoranplage!)...
> 
> Herzlichst brasilfischer René



|good:  #r  |good:  #r  |good: 

Hallo René! 

Ich finde es super, daß Ihr Euch der Aktion angeschlossen habt! #6 #6 #6  Um so mehr sich beteiligen desto größer sind die Erfolgsaussichten!

Es wäre wirklich wünschenswert, wenn wir bei solchen Aktionen als Anglerschaft geschlossen auftreten könnten!

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr (Du mußt ja etwas länger warten als wir!   ) sowie ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2006!


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

E-Mails sind unterwegs zu den dreien. 
Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das auch seine Wirkung zeigt.


----------



## lecker-Fisch

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Klasse Aktion!!!
Ich habe alle 4 angemailt.

Gruß lecker-Fisch


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

gute Sache, hab auch gemailt.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

meine mails sind logo auch raus !!!! 
hoffe wir können die zum Umdenken bewegen !!! |krach:

".....bestände sind weltweit rückläufig und stark gefährdet"  kann man heutzutage wohl leider fast zu allen Arten sagen bei der Überfischung ....  #q


----------



## deger

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

auch erledigt


----------



## Garfield0815

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Mails sind raus #6


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

auch dabei!#6


----------



## Breez

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Respekt! Gestern ne Mail geschickt! Heute eine Antwort! 

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und Ihr Interesse an unserem Unternehmen.

Für Ihren Hinweis zu unserem Sortiment in Hinblick auf den Artenschutz danken wir Ihnen ebenfalls. Wir haben die Anregung an unseren Bereich Einkauf weiter geleitet.

Sie können uns auch gerne auf unserer Homepage www.Kaufland.de besuchen. Dort finden Sie umfassende Informationen zu unserem Unternehmen. Wünschen Sie darüber hinaus weitere Angaben, freuen wir uns auf Ihre Nachricht über die Rubrik Service.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Kaufland Stiftung

Brigitte Schubert
Ihre Ansprechpartnerin im KDC


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Nauke hat sich mal wieder ins Big Game Forum gewagt:g 

E-Mails sind raus:m


----------



## LAC

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Hallo,
eine gute Idee und ein Dank an anglerboard! 
Nun besteht die Möglichkeit das jedes Mitglied diese Aktion unterstützen kann und wenn seine Meinung anders ausfällt - so ist dieser Raubbau jedenfalls im Kopf verankern. 
Ich unterstütze diese Aktion und werde veranlassen, das unsere Abteilung Wissenschaft, die Firmen anschreiben wird. 
Ein Dank für diese Aktion!


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Moin,

Klar bin ich gegen jede Art von Ausbeutung der Meere, daher auch uebermaessige Befischung von Marlins. Klar kann mit dieser Aktion hier ein Teilsieg errungen werden. Und jede Aktion hilft - daher kann ich nur zustimmen.

Leider geht das Thema aber viel weiter: Auch viele Tuna's werden hier mit Langleinen gefangen. Und die gibt es ueberall zu kaufen...
Klar gibt es Tuna mittlerweile auch aus Aquakultur, das ist sicher ein erster guter Schritt - nur das diese noch aus Wildbestaenden gefangen und dann nur gemaestet werden. Und dass fuer die Fuetterung tausende Tonnen von Sardinen etc insbesondere in Suedamerika gefangen werden, so dass dort Voegel und Fische in Abstinenz von Futter verhungern. 

Dann geht es noch viel weiter: nicht nur Langleinen sind ein Problem! Es gibt ungewollten Beifang schliesslich bei jeder Art des Fischens! Und die Fischer (insbesondere Japaner und Spanier) fahren jede Nacht wieder los mit tausenden von Kilometern an Nylonnetzen - da verrreckt alles drin. Und Netze die abreissen fischen noch dutzende Jahre weiter ohne das jemand den Fisch jemals nutzt ... Und tausede Tonnen Beifang und tote untermassige Fische gehen wieder ueber Bord...

Das Problem geht noch weiter, denn was ist mit den Mangrovenwaeldern die in Asien zerstoert werden, damit wir Shrimps im Kuehlregal kaufen koennen? Was ist mit den Antibiotika und dem Shrimp Kot, die das Land innerhalb von 5 Jahren total kontaminieren, so dass es fuer nichts mehr zu gebrauchen ist?

Ich wuerde vorschlagen, dieses Thema sollte mal vom Anglerboard generell angegangen werden - am besten in Zusammenarbeit mit dem WWF oder so, denn die setzen sich auf globaler Basis schon lange fuer alle diese Themen ein...

Generell scheinen die Resourcen die die Erde zu bieten hat, halt fuer die moderne Gesellschaft und >6Mrd Menschen einfach nicht ausreichend - wir kommen noch an den Punkt, wo es einfach keinen Fisch mehr gibt. Teile der Weltmeere sind doch schon lange fix und fertig ... 
Nicht umsonst kommen doch die indonesischen Fischer Tag fuer Tag in australische Kuestengewaesser um hier die Haibestaende auszurotten - gibt es dann in China Restaurants (Shark Fin Soup) - und die japanischen (und australischen) Trawler, die hier im grossen Stil fuer Sushi Tuna's fangen kann man auch nicht mehr zaehlen... 
Nach fest kommt ab - und lange ist's wohl nicht mehr hin ..

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				Lydum Art Center schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> eine gute Idee und ein Dank an anglerboard!
> Nun besteht die Möglichkeit das jedes Mitglied diese Aktion unterstützen kann und wenn seine Meinung anders ausfällt - so ist dieser Raubbau jedenfalls im Kopf verankern.
> Ich unterstütze diese Aktion und werde veranlassen, das unsere Abteilung Wissenschaft, die Firmen anschreiben wird.
> Ein Dank für diese Aktion!



Finde ich super, daß Ihr die Aktion auch unterstützen wollt! #6 #6 #6 



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Klar bin ich gegen jede Art von Ausbeutung der Meere, daher auch uebermaessige Befischung von Marlins. Klar kann mit dieser Aktion hier ein Teilsieg errungen werden. Und jede Aktion hilft - daher kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Leider geht das Thema aber viel weiter: Auch viele Tuna's werden hier mit Langleinen gefangen. Und die gibt es ueberall zu kaufen...
> Klar gibt es Tuna mittlerweile auch aus Aquakultur, das ist sicher ein erster guter Schritt - nur das diese noch aus Wildbestaenden gefangen und dann nur gemaestet werden. Und dass fuer die Fuetterung tausende Tonnen von Sardinen etc insbesondere in Suedamerika gefangen werden, so dass dort Voegel und Fische in Abstinenz von Futter verhungern.
> 
> Dann geht es noch viel weiter: nicht nur Langleinen sind ein Problem! Es gibt ungewollten Beifang schliesslich bei jeder Art des Fischens! Und die Fischer (insbesondere Japaner und Spanier) fahren jede Nacht wieder los mit tausenden von Kilometern an Nylonnetzen - da verrreckt alles drin. Und Netze die abreissen fischen noch dutzende Jahre weiter ohne das jemand den Fisch jemals nutzt ... Und tausede Tonnen Beifang und tote untermassige Fische gehen wieder ueber Bord...
> 
> Das Problem geht noch weiter, denn was ist mit den Mangrovenwaeldern die in Asien zerstoert werden, damit wir Shrimps im Kuehlregal kaufen koennen? Was ist mit den Antibiotika und dem Shrimp Kot, die das Land innerhalb von 5 Jahren total kontaminieren, so dass es fuer nichts mehr zu gebrauchen ist?
> 
> Ich wuerde vorschlagen, dieses Thema sollte mal vom Anglerboard generell angegangen werden - am besten in Zusammenarbeit mit dem WWF oder so, denn die setzen sich auf globaler Basis schon lange fuer alle diese Themen ein...
> 
> Generell scheinen die Resourcen die die Erde zu bieten hat, halt fuer die moderne Gesellschaft und >6Mrd Menschen einfach nicht ausreichend - wir kommen noch an den Punkt, wo es einfach keinen Fisch mehr gibt. Teile der Weltmeere sind doch schon lange fix und fertig ...
> Nicht umsonst kommen doch die indonesischen Fischer Tag fuer Tag in australische Kuestengewaesser um hier die Haibestaende auszurotten - gibt es dann in China Restaurants (Shark Fin Soup) - und die japanischen (und australischen) Trawler, die hier im grossen Stil fuer Sushi Tuna's fangen kann man auch nicht mehr zaehlen...
> Nach fest kommt ab - und lange ist's wohl nicht mehr hin ..
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar



Moin Ansgar!

Du hast natürlich recht mit Deinem Beitrag. Das Problem sitzt viel tiefer. Ich halte es aber für schwierig bis unmöglich, das Gesamtproblem auf einmal zu lösen. Aber auch durch kleine Schritte kommt man vorwärts, daher auch diese Aktion. Neben der konkreten Verhinderung, daß Marlinfilets in deutsche Kühlregale Einzug hält, wird auch ein Problembewußtsein geschaffen.
Ich teile Deine Bedenken in bezug auf die Überfischung der Weltmeere, insbesondere Dein Hinweis auf die Konsequenzen der Züchtung von Tunas in Aquakulturen (für Dorsch und Lachs gilt nichts anderes) ist treffend.
Gleichwohl erlaube ich mir (noch) einen Funken Optimismus. So zeigen die Überlegungen in der EU immerhin ein gesteigertes Problembewußtsein. Man kann über den Weg zum Ziel streiten, einige Maßnahmen der EU sind in der tat verbesserungsfähig, es ist aber doch schon einiges gewonnen, wenn man sich in der Definition des Ziels einig ist. Sicher blockieren auch in der EU einige Staaten, gleichwohl ist die Richtung aber klar. 
Leider hat sich diese Annahme der Realitäten weltweit noch nicht durchgesetzt. Eine nachhaltige Befischung der Weltmeere wird insbesondere von Japan und Spanien verhindert. Ich hoffe und glaube, daß sich die Erkenntnis zu einem nachhaltigen Umgang mit den Ressourcen, nicht als eine   visionäre Forderung der (alt)68iger und Grünen herausstellen wird, sondern auch weltweit als wichtige politische Aufgabe verstanden wird.
Wenn wir mit dieser Aktion einen konkreten Erfolg erzielen könnten, so wäre ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung getan. Wenn wir überdies ein Problembewußtsein in den Köpfen der Menschen verankern können, um so besser! Gerade deshalb gefällt mir Dein Beitrag so gut, weil er über den Tellerrand hinausschaut. #6


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Die Aktion ist top!!!!!#6 

Sowas sollten wir viel öfter machen. Nur wer schreit, wird auch gehört.|director:
Beide mail's sind raus.


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Gleichwohl erlaube ich mir (noch) einen Funken Optimismus. So zeigen die Überlegungen in der EU immerhin ein gesteigertes Problembewußtsein. Man kann über den Weg zum Ziel streiten, einige Maßnahmen der EU sind in der tat verbesserungsfähig, es ist aber doch schon einiges gewonnen, wenn man sich in der Definition des Ziels einig ist. Sicher blockieren auch in der EU einige Staaten, gleichwohl ist die Richtung aber klar.



Naja, so weit her ist es denn aber noch nicht mit der Umsetzung dieses Problembewusstseins:
Lies mal auf WWW.WWF.DE nach, da findest Du unter anderem so etwas...
Du brauchst garnicht bis zum Marlin gehen, das kurzsichtige Gemetzel faengt gleich in der Nordsee an....

22.12.05: Die EU gibt den Nordsee-Kabeljau auf 
Mit den in der vergangenen Nacht getroffenen Entscheidungen über die Fangquoten 2006 haben die EU-Fischereiminister den Kabeljau-Bestand in der Nordsee aufgegeben. Der WWF verurteilt die Brüsseler Beschlüsse als „eine Katastrophe für zahlreiche Fischvorkommen“ wie Scholle, Dorsch und Sardelle. Seit drei Jahren drängt der Internationale Rat für Meeresforschung (ICES) auf eine Einstellung der Kabeljau-Fischerei. Doch die EU-Minister haben die Empfehlung einmal mehr in den Wind geschlagen. 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Dann sollten und müssen wir uns mit den Leuten von WWF an einen Tisch setzen und gemeinsam etwas unternehmen.
WWF und die Anglerschar sind eine Truppe die dann nicht mehr zu überhören ist #6


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Hallo,

so, habe mir dann auch als "verirrter" (Noch)-Nicht-Big-Gamer erlaubt, die E-Mails aus voller Überzeugung zu verschicken. Ob hierzulande oder in aller Welt - die kommerzielle Fischerei :r hat es doch nun wirklich leider schon viel zu oft "fertig gebracht" so ziemlich jeden Fischbestand an den Rand des Zusammenbruchs zu knüppeln oder völlig platt zu machen :v . Es ist verdammt noch mal eine weltweite Seuche #d !!! Ob so manchem dafür verantwortlichen Ignoranten wenigstens mit dem Holzmammer beizukommen ist, weiß man nicht, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

In diesem Sinne, Sailfisch, muss man solche Aktionen einfach unterstützen!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



> Klar gibt es Tuna mittlerweile auch aus Aquakultur, das ist sicher ein erster guter Schritt


Ist es dann denn wirklich???
Denn auch alles was in Aquakulturen gezogen wird, ist zum einen im Normalfall qualitativ (kulinarisch) nicht mit einem "Wildfang" zu vergleichen, zum anderen hat man das Problem, das für die Aquakulturen ja flottenweise "Gammelfischer" unterwegs sind, um genügend Fischmehl als Eiweissgrundlage für schnelles Wachstum der Fische in den Kulturen zu sorgen.

Gleichzeitig werden dann (je nach Anlage mehr oder weniger) Antibiotika, Medikamente etc, ins Wasser gekippt, es ist das Problem mit den Ausscheidungen der Fisch aus Aquakulturen (Schottland, orwegen), das Problem auf Schnellwachstum gezüchterer Fische die sich mit den wildlebenden Stämmen vermischen, und, und, und............

In meinen Augen liegt das problem nicht in der Ressource Fisch oder Meer, sondern darin dass der Fisch oder Produkte aus dem Meer einfach zu billig sind, um eine wirklich angemessene und vernünftige Bewirtschaftung zu erreichen.

Solange aber Geiz geil ist, und es nur drauf ankommt z. B. Räucherlachs möglichst billig statt möglichst gut zu bekommen, wird sich daran mit Sicherheit nichts ändern.


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es dann denn wirklich???
> nicht mit einem "Wildfang" zu vergleichen
> flottenweise "Gammelfischer" unterwegs
> Gleichzeitig werden dann (je nach Anlage mehr oder weniger) Antibiotika, Problem auf Schnellwachstum gezüchterer Fische die sich mit den wildlebenden Stämmen vermischen, und, und, und............




Moin Thomas,

auf diese Probleme hatte ich ja bereits in meinem Beitrag hingewiesen.

Aber ich bin dennoch davon ueberzeugt, dass es diesen Weg gehen wird, ob gut oder nicht (>10% der Weltproduktion kommt nach meinen Infos bereits aus Aquakultur - und das betrifft auch mittlerweile viele Fischarten, z.B. Wolfsbarsch, Steinbeisser, Steinbutt, Lachs, etc. etc. Bei den Shrimps im Supermarkt denke ich ist das eher bei 98% dafuer hat man halt jetzt vielerorts keine Mangrovenwaelder mehr... )
Um mal Dein Argument des hohen Preises aufzugreifen:
1.) Ja, einerseits hast Du recht: Was machen (teurere) nachhaltig erzeugte Lebensmittel am Gesamtkonsum aus? 2%? Und das ist in Deutschland - in China oder Indien gibt es das Konzept garnicht und das sind mal eben 2 Mrd potentielle Konsumenten... 
2.) Aber andererseits: In Japan zahlt man fuer einen (!) Thunfisch durschnittlich $15,000 US wegen der hohen Preise fuer Sushi - Kein australischer grosser Thun sieht daher jemals den australischen Markt. 
Da koennte man ja sagen, dass das genau das ist, was Du Dir wuenscht - hohe Preise fuer Fisch. Ist Thun daher nicht ueberfischt??? Oder gibt es daher keine Aquakultur??? Geh mal ans Mittelmeer und schau Dir mal die Netzgehege an! Und die Thune werden da so richtig mit suedamerikanischen Sardinen gemaestet - damit der Fettgehalt schoen hoch ist, das ist wichtig fuer die Japaner... Und der Bedarf steigt und steigt! 

Aber ich finde Aquakultur auch nicht grundsaetzlich verwerflich- es muss halt nur nachhaltig betrieben werden - eben nicht mit Antibiotika und Gammelfischerei.  Kuehe und Schweine werden ja heute auch in Staellen gehalten - wo ist der Unterschied? Klar ist das nicht toll und es waere besser, wenn es nicht so weit kommen muesste, aber machen wir uns doch nichts vor. Selbst die Ostsee ist doch heutzutage auch schon ein grosser Forellenpuff - dank Aquakultur (Besatzmassnahmen sind ja nichts anderes), sonst waeren die  Mefos da schon lange fix und fertig ...
Und jeder Vereinsteich waere heutzutage ohne Aquakultur und Besatz durch Angler ebenso fertig bei dem Befischungsdruck dieser Tage...

Leider sind die Zeiten unberuehrter Gewaesser vorbei - selbst in die innere Mongolei, in den auessersten Suedpazifik, ins entfernte Alaska, in die noerdlichsten europaeischen Gewaesser gibt es mittlerweile Angeltouren - und Fischtrawler kreuzen da eh seit Jahren. Und wo im Meer kein Fischtrawler hinkommt, sinds (in Asien) kleine Fischerboote die Riffe abfischen fuer Zierfische in Aquarien oder Handgranaten zur Fischerei benutzen oder es gibt Raubfischerei fuer Kaviar oder oder oder ... 

Und wir Angler mit unserem Anspruch an unbereuehrte Natur stehen im Regen...  Aber andererseits: wenn ich an meinen Vereinsteich gehe und den Muell da sehe, den eindeutig Angler da hinterlassen haben, dann kann ich nur sagen, dass wir ohnehin jeden Anspruch auf unberuehrte Natur verloren haben, bevor wir die Asozialen in den eigenen Reihen nicht bekehrt haben ...


So, jetzt komme ich aber lieber wieder zum Thema - Keine Verwendung von Marlin im Supermarkt. Bin auch dagegen. Bin gegen jede Ausbeutung der Meere. Unterstuetze daher den WWF in diesen Angelegenheiten - und in diesem Fall diese Aktion hier...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## petrikasus

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Hai,

habe soeben die Antwort von Wal-Mart bekommen. Sie versenden an alle ein Statment ihres Lieferanten. Das stelle ich hier mal unkommentiert rein, leider als ZIP, da sonst zu groß.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> habe soeben die Antwort von Wal-Mart bekommen. Sie versenden an alle ein Statment ihres Lieferanten. Das stelle ich hier mal unkommentiert rein, leider als ZIP, da sonst zu groß.




Gleichlautende Mail habe ich ebenfalls erhalten... jaja, nun sind es die Sportfischer die dem "Babyfisch" nachstellen...

 Martin#h


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

jou .... ich auch bekommen .... 
wollte ich auch grad hier einstellen das statement ...


----------



## renken.chris

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Habs auch bekommen.

Und was sagt uns das jetzt? Eher nichts würde ich sagen...:g


----------



## Norgefahrer

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Am Ende waren es dann doch die Sportfischer |uhoh: 

Was nun ? Sprach Zeus |kopfkrat 

Hat man noch Möglichkeiten,die Sache zu wenden ???


----------



## petrikasus

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Ich habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen, Wal-Mart zu antworten, denn einige Dinge brachten doch meinen Blutdruck hoch





> Sehr geehrte Frau Müller,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Stellungnahme Ihres Lieferanten, welche ich aufmerksam gelesen habe. Einige Argumente/Befürchtungen haben sich somit erledigt, andere nicht. Erlauben Sie mir bitte zwei Anmerkungen:
> 
> a) Longline: Eine Meeresschildkröte, ein Delfin oder auch ein junger Marlin hat mit einem "handgroßen" Haken kein Problem, diesen zu schlucken. Gerade die Langleinenfischerei ist in keinster Weise selektiv, so daß ein sehr hoher Prozentsatz des Fanges
> - untermaßig ist
> - nicht dem Zielfisch (sondern Beifang, unter anderem auch geschützte Arten) entspricht.
> Alle genannten Tierarten sind von Ihrer Veranlagung Räuber, so daß ein "ganzer" Kalmar (den Fischer möchte ich sehen, der so seine Köder verschwendet!) kein untermassiges Exemplar abschrecken würde.
> Eine Langleine verbleibt eine entsprechende Zeit im Wasser, ohne daß irgend jemand Einfluss nehmen kann, was dort den Köder aufnimmt.
> Bitte richten Sie Herrn Kleymann aus, daß ich nicht an einer Differenzierung von Langleine, Stellnetz oder Trawling interessiert war, sondern es wie von mir geschrieben um Produkte aus nachhaltigen Quellen ging.
> 
> b) Wal-Mart: Ich habe mit meiner eMail vom 02.01.2006 eine Stellungnahme Ihres Hauses erwartet. Bitte versetzen Sie Sich einmal in meine Lage als einer Ihrer Kunden. Wenn einer unserer Kunden (der cas_data GmbH) eine Stellungnahme von uns erwartet, ich ihm stattdessen eine Stellungnahme meines Lieferanten zur Verfügung stelle, wird dieser nicht zufrieden sein.
> Ich selbst habe 10 Jahre als Einkaufsleiter Lieferanten gemanaged und erlaube mir von daher die Aussagen eines Marketing- & Vertriebsleiters recht gut zu interpretieren. Der von Herrn Kleymann angegebene Link hat mit der Familie der Marline m.E. nichts zu tun. Der Vergleich mit der Sportfischerei bringt mich zum herzaften Lachen!!! Gerne recherchiere ich für Sie die Zahlen zum Verhältnis. Meines Erachtens dürfte diese weit unter einem Prozent liegen.
> 
> Bitte verstehen sie mich recht, jedoch fühle ich mich mit einer derart oberflächlichen Antwort nicht ernst genommen.
> 
> Bitte haben Sie Verständniss, wenn ich meiner Familie und Umfeld vorerst empfehle, die Produkte Ihres Hauses nicht zu konsumieren.
> 
> Über einen weiteren Dialog in dieser Angelegenheit würde ich mich freuen.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> 
> Karsten Zygowski
> Geschäftsführer
> ______________________________________
> cas_data GmbH
> Europaplatz 14 - 44575 Castrop-Rauxel
> Tel.:
> Fax.:
> Mobil:
> E-Mail:
> Web: http://www.cas-data.de ​
> ​


:​


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Eine wirklich gelungene Antwort, Petrikasus!

Ich habe die Mail auch gelesen und werde eine ähnliche Stellungnahme wie Petrikasus abgeben. Sowohl der Betreff als auch der Hinweis auf die Schuld der Sportfischer kann man nur als Provokation verstehen. Gleichwohl sollte man versuchen sachlich zu antworten.


----------



## Garfield0815

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Ich habe die gleiche Mail auch bekommen.....#d


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

@petrikasus

Die Stellungnahme finde ich wirklich gut - bin mal gespannt, ob bzw, wie Wal Mart darauf reagiert!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen, Wal-Mart zu antworten, denn einige Dinge brachten doch meinen Blutdruck hoch:[/left]




#dMensch Karsten 




du 
sollst 
doch 
aufgrund 
der Ausage 
deines
Hausdoctors 
LOCKER 

Bleiben ...





Guter Beitrag
wird zum Nachdenken anregen...!!!


----------



## Águas Lindas

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Hallo Leute,
auch von uns aus Brasilien herzlichen Dank für Eure Aktion.
Als Catch& Relaese Angler haben wir hier viele Probleme mit Longlinern.
Tun unser bestes und schneiden sie in Stücke (die Leinen).
Habe von hier aus alles mobilisiert was schreiben kann.
Bitte sendet Euren Beitrag auch an www.artmarina.com
www.bahiatropical.com
Auf dieser Seite besteht die Möglichkeit direkt in ein Forum zu schreiben.
Gruss aus den wie immer sonnigen Brasilien
Águas Lindas


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

So Freunde des Angelsports, 
nunmehr habe auch ich meine Antwort versendet. Habe gerade mit Jürgen Oeder telefoniert, er wird auch eine Stellungnahme abgeben. 

Es wäre schön, wenn hier noc viele einige Fragen an Wal-Mart stellen würden., möglicherweise werden die dann doch noch nachdenklich. Dabei könnt Ihr Euch selbstverständlich an die eingestellten Texte anlehnen oder auch eigenständig formulieren. 



> Sehr geehrte Frau Müller,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit Interesse habe ich Ihre Email vom heutigen Tage gelesen, in der Sie auf meine Anfrage/Anregung bzgl. der Aufnahme von Marlinfilets in die Produktpalette Ihres Hauses reagieren. Für Ihre Antwort bedanke ich mich recht herzlich. In der Sache ist Ihre Antwort indessen enttäuschend. Zunächst verwundert es, daß Sie auf eine Anfrage an Ihr Unternehmen die Antwort Ihres Zulieferers weiterleiten. Es versteht sich von selbst, daß die Stellungnahme Ihres Zulieferers für Sie von großer Bedeutung war, gleichwohl hätten Sie m.E. die Antwort der Icelandic Germany GmbH als Basis Ihrer eigenständigen Antwort machen sollen, nachdem Sie die Antwort einer kritischen Würdigung unterzogen haben.
> 
> Ausweislich des Schreibens der Icelandic Germany GmbH halten Sie die Langleinenfischerei für eine ökologisch verträgliche Fischerei. Sie weisen darauf hin, daß kleiner Marline, Seeschildkröten und Delphine durch die Langleinenfischerei geschont würden, insbesondere im Vergleich zu der früher üblichen Fischereimethoden. Dies überzeugt nur bedingt, namentlich die Argumentation der großen Haken geht fehl, da diese auch von kleineren Marlinen und Seeschildkröten problemlos geschluckt werden. Einzig die Delphine sollten durch diese Art der Fischerei geschont werden.
> Der Hinweis auf die ausschließliche Verwendung von Black Marlin geht bereits deshalb an der Sache vorbei, weil eben gerade durch die Langleinenfischerei nicht zwischen der gezielten Fischerei auf Black oder Blue Marlin differenziert werden kann. Selbst wenn dann kein Blue Marlin im deutschen Kühlregal landet, so wird er als „Beifang“ eben doch weiter dezimiert.
> Überdies sind die Bestände des Black Marlin nicht weniger gefährdet als die des Blue Marlin. Der Black Marlin ist tagaktiv und geht zu meist küstennah auf Raub aus. Gerade aber in den küstennahen Regionen sind dann Seeschildkröten besonders gefährdet.
> 
> Der hohe Quecksilbergehalt wird von Herrn Kleymann selbst aufgegriffen. Er beschränkt sich jedoch nur auf den Hinweis, daß die entsprechenden Grenzwerte, welche bei großen Fischen vorkommen, eingehalten werden. Implizit wird dadurch eingestanden, daß große Fische nicht verwertet/vermarktet werden können. Im Ergebnis heißt das, die Jagd auf Jungfische, welche noch nie abgelaicht haben, respektive noch weit vom Höhepunkt ihrer Laichfähigkeit entfernt sind, rückt in den Kernbereich des fischereiwirtschaftlichen Interesses. Ein nachhaltiger Umgang mit der Ressource Fisch im allgemeinen und Marlin im besonderen sieht anders aus.
> 
> Gestatten Sie mir noch eine abschließende Bemerkung zu den Vorwürfen, welche Herr Kleymann gegen die Sportangler erhebt. Zunächst darf ich feststellen, daß ich selbst Sportangler bin und mich insofern besonders angesprochen fühle. Wenn Herr Kleymann vertritt, die Sportangler seien Schuld an den dezimierten Marlinbeständen, so muß er sich fragen lassen, ob er sich ernsthaft an der Debatte beteiligen möchte oder nur die Schuld abwälzen will, gleichsam einen anderen Sündenbock sucht. Einer sachgerechten Debatte wird das nicht gerecht. Gleichwohl soll auf die Vorwürfe eingegangen werden, unabhängig davon, daß allein die mengenmäßige Relation zwischen Langleinenfischerei und Sportfischerei auch nicht im Ansatz vergleichbar ist. Herr Kleymann trägt vor, die Sportangler würden auch Babyfische fangen wollen, weil die Turns kostspielig seien. Dem ist entgegenzuhalten, daß die Fischerei auf solche Babyfische von keinem anglerischen Interesse ist. In diesen Gewichtsklassen gibt es Sportfische die nicht gefährdet sind und vom anglerischen Interesse erheblich höher sind. Das Interesse einen Marlin zu fangen besteht eben gerade auf Grund der Größe der ausgewachsenen Fische. Im Übrigen wird bei der Sportfischerei auf seltene Fische heute weitestgehend catch&release (fangen und zurücksetzen) praktiziert. Mit tag&release, wo die Fische nach dem Fang markiert und dann zurückgesetzt werden, leisten große Teile der Sportfischer weiterhin einen Beitrag zu wissenschaftlichen Erforschung von Marlinen und anderen Fischen.
> Weiterhin behauptet Herr Kleymann die Sportangler verwendeten „Fanghaken“ die auf Grund Ihrer Größe besonders anfällig für kleiner Marline seien. Auch hier irrt Herr Kleymann, ein guter Sportfischer wird sein Material und damit auch die Haken immer an seinen Zielfisch ausrichten. Er wird insbesondere nicht derlei Material verwenden, was ihm sein Zielfisch vereiteln könnte, wie es bei zu schwachem Material auf Marlin, der Fall wäre.
> 
> Ich hoffe, mit den vorstehenden Ausführungen konnte ich Ihnen die in rede stehende Problematik etwas näher bringen. Mein Anliegen, Sie dazu zu bewegen Marlin aus Ihrer Produktpalette zu nehmen bleibt daher nach wie vor bestehen. Sie haben sicherlich Verständnis dafür, daß ich bis auf weiteres von Produkten aus Ihrem Hause Abstand nehme und dies auch meinen (Angel-) Freunden anempfehlen werde.
> 
> In der Hoffnung, daß Sie Ihren Standpunkt in anbetracht der von mir gemachten Ausführungen nochmals überdenken und zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen, verbleibe ich
> 
> mit besten Grüßen
> Kai Jendrusch
> 
> www.anglerboard.de


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Feines Schreiben Kai #6
Ich hab mich inzwischen hingesetzt und ein Schreiben an den WWF abgeschickt. Darin habe ich gebeten, das Sie uns unterstützen und wenn möglich ein kompetenter Mitarbeiter sich hier anmeldet und ein Statement zu abgibt.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Nun hat auch Kaufland Stellung genommen:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben Ihr Anliegen mit der verantwortlichen Fachabteilung eingehend besprochen. Das Angebot war für uns aus ökologischer Sicht unbedenklich, da der blaue Marlin nicht auf der roten Liste (IUCN) steht. Selbstverständlich sind wir für Ihren Hinweis dankbar und werden uns mit der Thematik Fischfang weiterhin intensiv auseinandersetzen.
> 
> Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass es etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, diese wichtige Materie mit der entsprechenden Sorgfalt und Nachhaltigkeit zu bearbeiten. In jedem Falle können wir Ihnen schon jetzt versichern,  dass die erforderliche Sensibilität in unserem Unternehmen vorhanden ist.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Kaufland SB-Warenhäuser
> Kundendienst-Center
> 
> i. A. Silin Kaya
> Ihre Ansprechpartnerin im KDC
> 
> Postanschrift: Rötelstraße 35, 74172 Neckarsulm
> 
> mailto:info@kaufland.de


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Moin Moin ,
die Mail habe ich auch bekommen :q . Is ja schon mal was , das die merken , die Kunden machen sich Gedanken .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Ebenso ne Mail vom Kaufland bekommen.
Also tut sich da was!


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso ne Mail vom Kaufland bekommen.
> Also tut sich da was!



dito|wavey:


----------



## Garfield0815

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Ich hab die Mail auch bekommen


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Heute kam diese Mail von Wal-Mart:

Sehr geehrter Herr Obelt,

wir führen diesen Fisch nicht in unseren Häusern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Monika Hold
Leiterin Kundenservicemanagement
Customer Service Management
Wal-Mart Germany GmbH & Co. KG
Friedrich-Engels-Allee 28
Tel. +49 (0) 202 / 28 29 - 1804
Fax +49 (0) 202 / 2829 - 1798
E-Mail: m1hold@wal-mart.com


Was soll man davon halten - ich kann es nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht bei Wal-Mart einkaufen gehe#c

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*

Ich hab diese Mail gestern von KAUFLAND erhalten:


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

wir haben Ihr Anliegen mit der verantwortlichen Fachabteilung eingehend besprochen. Das Angebot war für uns aus ökologischer Sicht unbedenklich, da der blaue Marlin nicht auf der roten Liste (IUCN) steht. Selbstverständlich sind wir für Ihren Hinweis dankbar und werden uns mit der Thematik Fischfang weiterhin intensiv auseinandersetzen. 

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass es etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, diese wichtige Materie mit der entsprechenden Sorgfalt und Nachhaltigkeit zu bearbeiten. In jedem Falle können wir Ihnen schon jetzt versichern,  dass die erforderliche Sensibilität in unserem Unternehmen vorhanden ist. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Kaufland SB-Warenhäuser 
Kundendienst-Center 

i. A. Silin Kaya 
Ihre Ansprechpartnerin im KDC 

Postanschrift: Rötelstraße 35, 74172 Neckarsulm 

mailto:info@kaufland.de


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Protestaktion gegen Marlin im Kühlregal! Eure Hilfe wird gebraucht!*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Heute kam diese Mail von Wal-Mart:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Obelt,
> 
> wir führen diesen Fisch nicht in unseren Häusern.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Monika Hold
> Leiterin Kundenservicemanagement
> Customer Service Management
> Wal-Mart Germany GmbH & Co. KG
> Friedrich-Engels-Allee 28
> Tel. +49 (0) 202 / 28 29 - 1804
> Fax +49 (0) 202 / 2829 - 1798
> E-Mail: m1hold@wal-mart.com
> 
> 
> Was soll man davon halten - ich kann es nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht bei Wal-Mart einkaufen gehe#c
> 
> Gruß
> Martin#h



Das ist ja höchst interessant! Werde das gleich mal nachprüfen.
Besten Dank für die Info, Martin!


----------

